# upgrade KDE4



## serjsk8 (May 18, 2010)

Hello
I want to ask your advice ...
What is the best way to upgrade KDE4?
Use the "portupgrade" to each port?
Or upgrade "kdebase" using recursion?

Thanks!


```
kde4-icons-oxygen-4.3.1             <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kde4-shared-mime-info-1.0           =   up-to-date with port
kde4-xdg-env-1.0                    =   up-to-date with port
kdeaccessibility-4.3.1              <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdeadmin-4.3.1                      <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdeartwork-4.3.1                    <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdebase-4.3.1_1                     <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdebase-runtime-4.3.1_2             <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdebase-workspace-4.3.1             <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdegraphics-4.3.1                   <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdehier-1.0_11                      =   up-to-date with port
kdehier4-1.0.3                      <   needs updating (port has 1.0.4)
kdelibs-3.5.10_2                    <   needs updating (port has 3.5.10_5)
kdelibs-4.3.1_5                     <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1          =   up-to-date with index
kdemultimedia-4.3.1_1               <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdenetwork-4.3.1                    <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3_1)
kdepim-4.3.1_1                      <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdepim-runtime-4.3.1                <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdepimlibs-4.3.1                    <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
kdeutils-4.3.1_1                    <   needs updating (port has 4.4.3)
```


----------



## serjsk8 (May 18, 2010)

If I understand correctly, I can update the kdebase "portupgrade -NRP kdebase" and then the individual modules. Yes?


----------



## phoenix (May 18, 2010)

Search the forums.  This is covered many times in the past week to 10 days.


----------



## mfaridi (May 19, 2010)

I use this method , I see it in  /usr/ports/UPDATING

```
20100511:
  AFFECTS: users of KDE SC 4
  AUTHOR: kde@FreeBSD.org

  KDE SC ports have been updated from 4.3.5 to 4.4.3. A number of libraries
  was moved between packages. The recommended update procedure is to delete
  kdelibs-experimental*, kdebase-4*, kdebase-workspace-4*,
  kdebase-runtime-4*, kdepim-4*, kdepim-runtime-4*, and then update ports as
  usual and install desired KDE4 ports:

    # pkg_delete -f kdebase-\*4\* kdepim-\*4\* kdelibs-experimental-\*4\*
    # portmaster -a (or portupgrade -aR)

  In order to enabled Nepomuk semantic desktop search you have to install
  databases/virtuoso (you don't need manually configure or run virtuoso
  server).
```
and everything work good and right now I have last KDE.
use that method


----------



## hedgehog (May 19, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I use this method , I see it in  /usr/ports/UPDATING
> 
> ```
> 20100511:
> ...


after this i had to run in case to get the missing packages:

```
portmaster x11/kde4
```

portmaster -a didn't install for me some base KDE packages with appearance stuff, like oxygen theme and so on


----------



## serjsk8 (May 19, 2010)

Thank mfaridi
But I do not understand one thing!
What port should be used in line "# portmaster-a (or portupgrade-aR)"?
# portupgrade-aR kdebase ? or # portupgrade-aR kde4 ?

Thank!!


----------



## aorchid (May 19, 2010)

OK. I have updated my ports tree using a 
[CMD="portsnap"]fetch update[/CMD] so that I have the 2010 18 May ports collection. 

I then read the bit about upgrading KDE to 4.4 (I have 4.3) and removed the packages that it says to remove in /usr/ports/UPDATING. I then ran [CMD="portupgrade"]-aR[/CMD] and...I still have kde-4.3.5_2 'meta-port' in place and there is no kdm and kde does not work. 

Xfce will not work any longer either, I fear that I have messed up the entire ports collection. I also followed the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING for multimedia/phonon and redland. 

I have run [CMD="pkgdb"]-F[/CMD] when instructed to do so. What has gone wrong and is there a way to force a clean upgrade to KDE4.4?? (and salvaging my ports?)

thanks


----------



## aorchid (May 22, 2010)

I answered this myself as posted at: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14398

Thanks


----------

